# Where is the review area fo VI Sea Village?



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2014)

I was writing a review for Vacation Internationale Sea Village in Kona but do not see it listed as a review-able resort. I see a Diamond Resorts Sea Village but that must be different inventory at what looks like the same resort. 

RCI resort #0528 is the VI Sea Village, not Diamond Resorts Sea Village. or are they both one and the same, idk.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2014)

When I check this page it says it's 0528, plus a couple of others. So maybe it's all one and the same? Does VI own a few units at a Diamond-managed resort?

Edit:  Just confirmed that yes, it is the same.  Address 75-5992 Alii Drive is the same for both.

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescri...sortGUID=5022aea7-274f-4867-9d29-93f7518b811e

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2014)

Well I know for sure that Vacation Internationale owns a bunch of units here and that VI also maintains the check in office here. There is also the Sea Village HOA with private ownership here. I did not see anything to indicate Diamond Resorts anywhere on this property. The Diamond Resorts website link is the Sea Village.

Anyway, we like this property so much we bought a VI rtu last week.


Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2014)

The Diamond page says it's "Club Affiliated."  So maybe that's the connection?  VI manages, but Diamond shares affiliation?  Kind of odd, isn't it?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2014)

we can certainly change the name if applicable...but it sounds like we are talking about the same resort.

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=5022aea7-274f-4867-9d29-93f7518b811e


----------



## easyrider (Dec 14, 2014)

I made my reservation to the Sea Village through the Worldmark portal. It is a Vacation Internationale Resort with affiliate inventory according to Worldmark. RCI is also listing this as a Vacation Internationale Resort. 

http://www.viresorts.com/resorts/SeaVillage.html

I noticed that the Vacation Internationale Sea Mountain is listed as a Diamond resort as well. Its not. VI has an office here. I was there last Tuesday checking out the resort and black sand beach.

http://www.viresorts.com/resorts/SeaMountain.html

I guess its the right place for the review. 


Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2014)

no problem, its relatively easy to change the resort names!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2014)

have removed the DRI name from the resort.


----------

